# CT630 Vinyl Cutter



## 4C Promo (Mar 5, 2008)

Up to now, we've been having someone cut all of our vinyl. Now we're looking at buying a cutter. Mainly for signs and smaller vehicle graphics.

I'm going to look at a CT630 (used) tonight. Can anyone tell me what to look for and/or give a ball park price that I might offer? I know a new CT635 is $1495. 

It comes with software and a few rolls of vinyl.

Thanks!


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

4C Promo said:


> Up to now, we've been having someone cut all of our vinyl. Now we're looking at buying a cutter. Mainly for signs and smaller vehicle graphics.
> 
> I'm going to look at a CT630 (used) tonight. Can anyone tell me what to look for and/or give a ball park price that I might offer? I know a new CT635 is $1495.
> 
> ...


have u checked out uscutterdirect?
they have ct630


----------



## Cutterpros.com (Apr 22, 2008)

DO NOT PAY $1400 for a CT630 / CR630. The Creation line of cutters operate well and are normally very cost effective. There are many online stores that offer them for under $500.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Indeed, that price is extremely steep. Shop around, and as Mark suggested, you should be able to find them for $500 or less. Some of the PCut's we sell go for far less.

Good luck


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

kenimes said:


> Indeed, that price is extremely steep. Shop around, and as Mark suggested, you should be able to find them for $500 or less. Some of the PCut's we sell go for far less.
> 
> Good luck


yea, because i paid about 375.00 for mine that i got from uscutters and that's with shipping. of course i bidded on ebay, but that's aroung the average even from other ebay bidders that had one cutters from uscutters.


----------



## Stormmidwest (Jun 21, 2008)

I recently purchased a CR630 from Cutterpros.com. The enclosed drivers seem to be incorrect. My software does not recognize the cutter. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

Stormmidwest said:


> I recently purchased a CR630 from Cutterpros.com. The enclosed drivers seem to be incorrect. My software does not recognize the cutter. Does anyone have any suggestions?


go here:uscutterforum.com u will find all the answers u need, if not just join and ask and someone will be eager to help u


----------



## jtmercutio (May 15, 2008)

ct630 is the pcut, right? got mine for 340 brand new off the bay


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

jtmercutio said:


> ct630 is the pcut, right? got mine for 340 brand new off the bay


 
Yes, that is the PCut made by Creation out of China.


----------



## CptnHammer (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi Folks,
I have recently purchased a PCut 730 (Kingcut ver), and I must say I am very pleased with the unit. Together with Flexcut software I am getting good results for Vinyl car signs and T shirt lettering. The setup was a bit tricky but after that was all done it is running very sweet. The unit price is very good value for a small home based business.
Brian


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Stormmidwest said:


> I recently purchased a CR630 from Cutterpros.com. The enclosed drivers seem to be incorrect. My software does not recognize the cutter. Does anyone have any suggestions?


The CR series is a different bird than the CTN series we offer. Not sure if you will be able to get much help through the USCutter forums for the CR series....


----------

